# Columbia nailspotter +straitflex



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

http://youtu.be/LUlyTNNmSCI


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Whats up with straightflex anyway, I've used it for many years but I've had some bad rolls over the last 12 months or so, it cracks/splits near the centre when I fold it in half, not the whole roll just the occaisional patch here and there.....very brittle.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

looks good. I would do the screws from top to bottem, don't stop short from reaching the floor, joint, or ceiling. Then you don't have to sand the top or bottem edges that you know the pole or sanding machine doesn't always catch. Thats the part you need to sponge by hand.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

small world..:whistling2:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

moore said:


> small world..:whistling2:


Look at that ! A men with good taste !


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

machinemud said:


> http://youtu.be/LUlyTNNmSCI


I don't get how you don't rip or tear into your no-coat. Even if I have one hand coat on my no-coat, and I run my spotter on it, it happens!!

I wonder if it's because your running old box blades in your spotter, and not the actual nail spotting blades....

Just wondering


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I don't get how you don't rip or tear into your no-coat. Even if I have one hand coat on my no-coat, and I run my spotter on it, it happens!!
> 
> I wonder if it's because your running old box blades in your spotter, and not the actual nail spotting blades....
> 
> Just wondering


I may be on the wrong track but I think he said he was using Straight flex, not being a paper product it can be a bit tougher. I definitely prefer no-coat though.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I don't get how you don't rip or tear into your no-coat. Even if I have one hand coat on my no-coat, and I run my spotter on it, it happens!!
> 
> I wonder if it's because your running old box blades in your spotter, and not the actual nail spotting blades....
> 
> Just wondering


Its because i use straitflex , i guess its stronger than the no coat .


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

machinemud said:


> Its because i use straitflex , i guess its stronger than the no coat .


I've been using a 7" box on the no-coat... no problems as of yet.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

DMs 5.5 box :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

As usual you are on the money Caz.:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> As usual you are on the money Caz.:yes:


Thanks Gaz, Awsome box isnt it, It can tear the no coat like buck said if your to forceful, But easy it goes and its all good.


----------

